
Sharing all of your knowledge as a mind map - neurocroc
https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/research
======
Appsuelite
This is really impressive.

How long did it take you to make this?

~~~
neurocroc
I started working on it more heavily about a month ago. I already had quite a
lot of notes and bookmarks but there were scattered around in various places.
It's actually really nice to have a system in place where I can easily add new
nodes and information and make sense of it.

